# "Unintended Consequences"



## KenpoTex (Aug 17, 2007)

Recently, I read Unintended Consequences by John Ross.  AFAIC, this book should be required reading for any gun owner.  While it is a work of fiction, there are many historical events that are accurately portrayed and discussed throughout the book.

I thouroughly enjoyed it and will be buying a copy (the one I read was a library book) very soon.

I'm sure some of y'all have read this one but here's a Wikipedia summary for those that may not have heard of if.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unintended_Consequences


----------



## AzQkr (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the book kenpotex. I think I'll go to the library this week and see if they have it.

I've not been on this forum in some time. My old laptop crapped out and I lost my bookmarked pages, this forum being one I didn't get back on until just a little while ago after getting a message from the mods here.

Brownie


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 9, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> Recently, I read Unintended Consequences by John Ross.  AFAIC, this book should be required reading for any gun owner.  While it is a work of fiction, there are many historical events that are accurately portrayed and discussed throughout the book.
> 
> I thouroughly enjoyed it and will be buying a copy (the one I read was a library book) very soon.
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty cool. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Brownie, I definately understand the computer problems thang...I've been going through that myself the last couple of months (lost all my favorites, etc...grrrrrr).
I've only been back up and running for about a week so I've got a lot of catching up to do on all the forums I frequent.  I'll plan to stop by yours sometime soon.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 9, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Sounds pretty cool. I'll have to check it out.


I think you'll like it.  It ties in with several of the recent discussions around here.


----------



## Jai (Nov 9, 2007)

looks like a very good read, ill have to look into it as well. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 3, 2007)

It gets a little fantastical towards the end, and there is some very heavy handed foreshadowing, but on the whole a good read.  

Great history of the gun culture if nothing else.

Jeff


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 3, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> It gets a little fantastical towards the end, and there is some very heavy handed foreshadowing, but on the whole a good read.
> 
> Great history of the gun culture if nothing else.
> 
> Jeff



Hey there Sgt.,

Where the heck have you been?


----------

